# What year did Lester Trimble compose "Caunterbury Fragments"?



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

One of the LPs in my collection that I've long enjoyed, and have just digitized into an audio CD, contains songs for soprano & accompaniment by the 20th-century American composers Lester Trimble (Four Fragments from the Caunterbury Tales) and Theodore Chanler (Nine Epitaphs). For more description of this LP, see:
https://www.discogs.com/Lester-Trim...nterbury-Tales-Nine-Epitaphs/release/12357498

For modern compositions, starting with the 20th century, I like to date each composition with the year it was finalized, if possible. I've been able to ascertain that Chanler's "Epitaphs" was finalized in 1939.

Unfortunately, I've hunted high and low on the Internet for the year when Lester Trimble composed (i.e., finalized) the "Four Fragments ..." but have not succeeded in finding this item of information. I have a copy of the Schwann catalogue from 1996 but unfortunately this seems to list only CDs but no LPs, and in any case the "Four Fragments ..." is not included among Trimble's recordings listed.

I would greatly appreciate any assistance, advice, suggestions, referrals to more esoteric online resources, etc. that might help with this information quest.


----------

